# Foxpro 2.6 DOS



## hiteshrlakhani (May 29, 2007)

Dear Sir,

I have Database file (DBF) of foxpro containg 1500 records. Now I want the Date of Record Added in that DBF file. Because at time of enter I have forgot to put Current Date filed in DBF.

Reagrds,

Hitesh Lakhani


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure that individual records have a date associated with them if you don't put it in. I think you're out of luck.


----------

